
Ask HN: How do I save our climate? - johnydepp
Now that we know its a real thing and critical. What are the things an individual can do?<p>What changes a person could make in daily routine? What a leader, founder, CEO or anyone can do to educate the people in his organization?<p>And please mention if you are already doing something.<p>For my part, I am being energy efficient, using some renewable power and having a bicycle. But it doesn&#x27;t feel enough!
======
IanDrake
I think if we just made everyone poor then no one could afford things that use
gas and electricity. Then we could all live in huts and eat tree bark and
berries.

There are a few steps to make this vision a reality.

First, take everything away from the rich (not us, the other rich people).
They're the worst offenders anyway.

Second, now that we've taken everything away from the rich the economy will
collapse, but we have all the rich people's money, so we use it to pay the
massive amount of unemployed people to destroy houses and cars because those
things are bad.

Next is what I like to call "the final solution". Now that we don't have a
civilization, we can't support this many people on Earth so we need some sort
of inquisition to make sure the only people left alive are true believers to
our cause. Also, since birth control isn't really a thing anymore, we'll have
a lottery to see who gets castrated (we and our lineage are exempt of course).

Finally, we retire to our mansion (which we spared because you can't expect
leaders of this great cause to live in a hut) where our servants hunt and
gather for us while we formulate some sort of moral code, a belief system, to
keep the masses from getting uppity.

As long as the system makes us seem morally superior, despite being total
hypocrites, we should be able to keep things in control for a few hundred
years.

------
sharemywin
I didn't know until recently how much eating beef and pork has an effect.

